# Tradimento e figlio illegittimo



## Non Registrato (8 Marzo 2012)

Salve, sono disperata, sto male, sono sposata è ho un figlio di 3 anni, un anno fa ho scoperto che mio marito aveva una storia con un'altra donna. Dopo un periodo struggente ho deciso di perdonarlo. Adesso da qualche giorno ho scoperto che da quella relazione è nato un bambino,e che fino adesso mio marito è andato a vedere di nascosto. La ragazza si è decisa a dirmi la verità, non vi potete neanche immaginare cosa sto passando. Ora lui dice che del bambino non vuole sapere nulla, ma che a lui importa solo di noi, ma io non gli credo più, ma allo stesso tempo mi dispiace per mio figlio che sono veramente attaccatissimi. Vorrei tanto un consiglio su cosa fareste voi al mio posto. Grazie


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve, sono disperata, sto male, sono sposata è ho un figlio di 3 anni, un anno fa ho scoperto che mio marito aveva una storia con un'altra donna. Dopo un periodo struggente ho deciso di perdonarlo. Adesso da qualche giorno ho scoperto che da quella relazione è nato un bambino,e che fino adesso mio marito è andato a vedere di nascosto. La ragazza si è decisa a dirmi la verità, non vi potete neanche immaginare cosa sto passando. Ora lui dice che del bambino non vuole sapere nulla, ma che a lui importa solo di noi, ma io non gli credo più, ma allo stesso tempo mi dispiace per mio figlio che sono veramente attaccatissimi. Vorrei tanto un consiglio su cosa fareste voi al mio posto. Grazie


ciao
posso capire il tuo dolore e il tuo sgomento di fronte  a una notizia di questo genere, però pensa che questo bambino non ha nessuna colpa, e si trova forse in una situazione peggiore della tua; che tuo marito abbia capito quanto sia importante la sua famiglia è una bella cosa, ma trovo oltraggioso che non voglia più sapere nulla del bambino
Una soluzione esiste, devi trovare solo un poco di tranquillità


----------



## @lex (8 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve, sono disperata, sto male, sono sposata è ho un figlio di 3 anni, un anno fa ho scoperto che mio marito aveva una storia con un'altra donna. Dopo un periodo struggente ho deciso di perdonarlo. Adesso da qualche giorno ho scoperto che da quella relazione è nato un bambino,e che fino adesso mio marito è andato a vedere di nascosto. La ragazza si è decisa a dirmi la verità, non vi potete neanche immaginare cosa sto passando. *Ora lui dice che del bambino non vuole sapere nulla, ma che a lui importa solo di noi*, ma io non gli credo più, ma allo stesso tempo mi dispiace per mio figlio che sono veramente attaccatissimi. Vorrei tanto un consiglio su cosa fareste voi al mio posto. Grazie


la frase in grassetto è decisamente allucinante.


----------



## elena_ (8 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve, sono disperata, sto male, sono sposata è ho un figlio di 3 anni, un anno fa ho scoperto che mio marito aveva una storia con un'altra donna. Dopo un periodo struggente ho deciso di perdonarlo. Adesso da qualche giorno ho scoperto che da quella relazione è nato un bambino,e che fino adesso mio marito è andato a vedere di nascosto. La ragazza si è decisa a dirmi la verità, *non vi potete neanche immaginare cosa sto passando*. Ora lui dice che del bambino non vuole sapere nulla, ma che a lui importa solo di noi, ma io non gli credo più, ma allo stesso tempo mi dispiace per mio figlio che sono veramente attaccatissimi. Vorrei tanto un consiglio su cosa fareste voi al mio posto. Grazie


forse è lo stesso che sta passando lei, eh?
anzi per lei è peggio
perché tu comunque un marito lo hai
lei invece è sola con un figlio


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Marzo 2012)

Sarò cattiva ma in questo momento mi fa star bene il sentirmi dire che di questo bambino non gli importa nulla, so che lui non centra nulla. Ma lui lo dice solo per farmi star meglio, di questo ne sono consapevole anche perchè altrimenti non sarebbe neanche andato più volte a vederlo di nascosto.


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> forse è lo stesso che sta passando lei, eh?
> anzi per lei è peggio
> perché tu comunque un marito lo hai
> lei invece è sola con un figlio


Elena concordo, ma il fatto che non voglia più sapere nulla del figlio lo trovo scandaloso!


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> forse è lo stesso che sta passando lei, eh?
> anzi per lei è peggio
> perché tu comunque un marito lo hai
> lei invece è sola con un figlio


Si, lei però sapeva che lui era sposato e con un figlio, perchè io l'ho supplicata per telefono di non vederlo più. La sua risposta è stata mi dispiace per te ma io sono innamorata di tuo marito, ed ha continuato per un pò fino a che è rimasta incinta, poi non si sono più visti fino a che è nato il bambino, ma questo io l'ho scoperto solo ora che il bambino ha alcuni mesi.


----------



## elena_ (8 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Elena concordo, ma il fatto che non voglia più sapere nulla del figlio lo trovo scandaloso!


non è scandaloso
è doppiezza
ha nascosto a sua moglie l'esistenza di quel figlio
e magari adesso nasconde alla madre di quel figlio ciò che ha detto a sua moglie


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> forse è lo stesso che sta passando lei, eh?
> anzi per lei è peggio
> perché tu comunque un marito lo hai
> lei invece è sola con un figlio


 Non sono per nulla d'accordo..lei sarà anche sola con un bambino, ma ha sempre avuto la consapevolezza che un giorno lo sarebbe stata (se fai un figlio con un uomo sposato te lo aspetti eh...), mentre la moglie no!



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sarò cattiva ma in questo momento mi fa star bene il sentirmi dire che di questo bambino non gli importa nulla, so che lui non centra nulla. Ma lui lo dice solo per farmi star meglio, di questo ne sono consapevole anche perchè altrimenti non sarebbe neanche andato più volte a vederlo di nascosto.


 Capisco perché ti fa stare meglio. Non è per cattiveria è solo che vedi quel bambino come simbolo del tradimento che ti verrà sbattuto in faccia ogni volta che tuo marito andrà a trovarlo.



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve, sono disperata, sto male, sono sposata è ho un figlio di 3 anni, un anno fa ho scoperto che mio marito aveva una storia con un'altra donna. Dopo un periodo struggente ho deciso di perdonarlo. Adesso da qualche giorno ho scoperto che da quella relazione è nato un bambino,e che fino adesso mio marito è andato a vedere di nascosto. La ragazza si è decisa a dirmi la verità, non vi potete neanche immaginare cosa sto passando. Ora lui dice che del bambino non vuole sapere nulla, ma che a lui importa solo di noi, ma io non gli credo più, ma allo stesso tempo mi dispiace per mio figlio che sono veramente attaccatissimi. Vorrei tanto un consiglio su cosa fareste voi al mio posto. Grazie


 Mi dispiace moltissimo però anche se ti fa male, tuo marito *deve* occuparsi di lui..
Al momento ti consiglio di non fare nulla, non sforzarti di fare una qualunque cosa che non sei pronta a fare.

Ma scusa lei ti è venuta a spifferare tutto?


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> non è scandaloso
> è doppiezza
> ha nascosto a sua moglie l'esistenza di quel figlio
> e magari adesso nasconde alla madre di quel figlio ciò che ha detto a sua moglie


Non sarei sorpresa se stesse  dispensando queste frasi a queste 2 donne per tenersele buone.
ma come si fa a dire non voglio più sapere nulla di mio figlio?
cosa ti passa per la testa per farti dire una cosa simile?


----------



## @lex (8 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si, lei però sapeva che lui era sposato e con un figlio, perchè io l'ho supplicata per telefono di non vederlo più. La sua risposta è stata mi dispiace per te ma io sono innamorata di tuo marito, ed ha continuato per un pò fino a che è rimasta incinta, poi non si sono più visti fino a che è nato il bambino, ma questo io l'ho scoperto solo ora che il bambino ha alcuni mesi.


Non è che questa donna sia di specchiato comportamento, am ti ricordo che è TUO marito che deve rispetto e, parola ormai del tutto desueta e ormai diventata vera trasgressione, fedeltà. Mica questa poveraccia che ha un figlio da un uomo sposato. Chissà quanto sarebbe contenta di sapere che cosa dice il padre di suo figlio. Adesso un consiglio te lo posso dare, vai dall'altra, mettetevi d'accordo e mollate tanti calci nel didietro a quest'uomo (e la lettera minuscola è veramente già troppo per definirlo) e crescetevi questi figli da sole. Poveri Bambini!


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sarò cattiva ma in questo momento mi fa star bene il sentirmi dire che di questo bambino non gli importa nulla, so che lui non centra nulla. Ma lui lo dice solo per farmi star meglio, di questo ne sono consapevole anche perchè altrimenti non sarebbe neanche andato più volte a vederlo di nascosto.


non penso affatto che tu sia cattiva, penso solo che tu sia sconvolta per aver scoperto questa verità
cerca di tranquillizzarti ( so che non è cosa facile) e poi sicuramente anche tu vedrai le cose in modo diverso


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Non è che questa donna sia di specchiato comportamento, am ti ricordo che è TUO marito che deve rispetto e, parola ormai del tutto desueta e ormai diventata vera trasgressione, fedeltà. Mica questa poveraccia che ha un figlio da un uomo sposato. Chissà quanto sarebbe contenta di sapere che cosa dice il padre di suo figlio. Adesso un consiglio te lo posso dare,* vai dall'altra, mettetevi d'accordo e mollate tanti calci nel didietro a quest'uomo* (e la lettera minuscola è veramente già troppo per definirlo) e crescetevi questi figli da sole. Poveri Bambini!


:up:
che i calci nel posteriore lo possano aiutare a chiarirsi le idee?


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si, lei però sapeva che lui era sposato e con un figlio, perchè io l'ho supplicata per telefono di non vederlo più. La sua risposta è stata mi dispiace per te ma io sono innamorata di tuo marito, ed ha continuato per un pò fino a che è rimasta incinta, poi non si sono più visti fino a che è nato il bambino, ma questo io l'ho scoperto solo ora che il bambino ha alcuni mesi.


Ahh vabè...

Allora le cose cambiano!!
Da come dici...si sente puzza d'incastro...:condom:


----------



## elena_ (8 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si, lei però sapeva che lui era sposato e con un figlio, perchè io l'ho supplicata per telefono di non vederlo più. La sua risposta è stata mi dispiace per te ma io sono innamorata di tuo marito, ed ha continuato per un pò fino a che è rimasta incinta, poi non si sono più visti fino a che è nato il bambino, ma questo io l'ho scoperto solo ora che il bambino ha alcuni mesi.


per capire
tu sapevi che tuo marito ti tradiva con lei, sapevi la sua identità e, nonostante tu sapessi, la loro relazione è continuata finché lei è rimasta incinta

carino tuo marito eh?


----------



## @lex (8 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> che i calci nel posteriore lo possano aiutare a chiarirsi le idee?


Non lo credo assolutamente. Il calcio nel culo è metaforico ma nel caso avvenisse sul serio sarebbe solo per una soddisfazione personale di queste due donne. Se poi un giorno approdassere i due figli su questo forum, lo consiglierei anche a loro, meno metaforicamente e insieme ad una scarica di botte con mazza da baseball:mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (8 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non sono per nulla d'accordo..lei sarà anche sola con un bambino, ma ha sempre avuto la consapevolezza che un giorno lo sarebbe stata (se fai un figlio con un uomo sposato te lo aspetti eh...), mentre la moglie no!


questo lo dici tu
magari chissà lui cosa le aveva promesso eh?


----------



## @lex (8 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ahh vabè...
> 
> Allora le cose cambiano!!
> Da come dici...si sente puzza d'incastro...:condom:


povero piccolo, è stato incastrato. Quasi quasi mi metto a piangere.:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Non lo credo assolutamente. Il calcio nel culo è metaforico ma nel caso avvenisse sul serio sarebbe solo per una soddisfazione personale di queste due donne. Se poi un giorno approdassere i due figli su questo forum, lo consiglierei anche a loro, meno metaforicamente e insieme ad una scarica di botte con mazza da baseball:mrgreen:


Angelo, io sono una pacifista, aborro ogni forma di violenza, ma quando ce vò ce vò, un calcio nel didietro e nemmeno tanto metaforico credo che farebbe bene al soggetto in questione.
Credo inoltre che le 2 donne, quando si sentano abbastanza serene dovrebbero incontrarsi, per parlare del bene dei loro figli, perchè entrambe sono 2 mamme senza più certezze e punti fermi, e un confronto potrebbe rivelarsi utile


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> povero piccolo, è stato incastrato. Quasi quasi mi metto a piangere.:carneval:


Che ironia scadente.
lui non è un povero piccolo, è uno stronzo e anche parecchio pirlo.

Ma scusa, la moglie la chiama, quindi l'altra poteva benissimo temere che lui la lasciasse, come spesso accade quando un traditore è scoperto e come spesso accade non sempre c'è un no-contact netto, dice alla moglie che è innamorata...e casualmente, dico casualmente, poco dopo lei rimane incita non contenta lo va anche a dire alla moglie...
A me puzza tanto di comportamento atto a mantenere una sorta di contatto con lui...



elena_ ha detto:


> questo lo dici tu
> magari chissà lui cosa le aveva promesso eh?


Si a scelta tra:
1)farò volare le balene
2)t'insegnerò a respirare sott'acqua
3)varie ed eventuali

Qualunque cosa le possa aver promesso...dopo la telefonata di una moglie, qualunque amante starebbe con l'ansia di venir lasciata....altro che promesse!


----------



## @lex (8 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Angelo, io sono una pacifista, aborro ogni forma di violenza, ma quando ce vò ce vò, un calcio nel didietro e nemmeno tanto metaforico credo che farebbe bene al soggetto in questione.
> Credo inoltre che le 2 donne, quando si sentano abbastanza serene dovrebbero incontrarsi, per parlare del bene dei loro figli, perchè entrambe sono 2 mamme senza più certezze e punti fermi, e un confronto potrebbe rivelarsi utile


QUOTONE


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2012)

Un bambino che cresce ha tanti bisogni e tante esigenze, e non solo materiali.
ma a questo uomo è stata puntata una pistola alla testa per intraprendere una relazione extraconiugale, oppure è solo un caso di circonvenzione di incapace?
Di sicuro non ha tutte le colpe, ma sicuramente ne ha molte.
forse si è reso conto dell'impegno morale ed economico che richiede l'altro figlio e per questo ha deciso di cambiare aria?
 che l'altra donna sia una strega?
oppure è una donna che si è ritrovata sola con un figlio?

tante domande con risposte complicate
qui l'unica cosa certa è che ci sono 2 creature che devono essere protette, perchè colpe loro non ne hanno, ma hanno dei diritti, primo fra tutti crescere in modo sereno


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve, sono disperata, sto male, sono sposata è ho un figlio di 3 anni, un anno fa ho scoperto che mio marito aveva una storia con un'altra donna. Dopo un periodo struggente ho deciso di perdonarlo. Adesso da qualche giorno ho scoperto che da quella relazione è nato un bambino,e che fino adesso mio marito è andato a vedere di nascosto. La ragazza si è decisa a dirmi la verità, non vi potete neanche immaginare cosa sto passando. Ora lui dice che del bambino non vuole sapere nulla, ma che a lui importa solo di noi, ma io non gli credo più, ma allo stesso tempo mi dispiace per mio figlio che sono veramente attaccatissimi. Vorrei tanto un consiglio su cosa fareste voi al mio posto. Grazie



Prenditi tempo, tempo e ancora tempo.
Inutile cercare di decidere qualcosa adesso che sei sconvolta.
Un pò alla volta capirai quello che desideri fare.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Un bambino che cresce ha tanti bisogni e tante esigenze, e non solo materiali.
> ma a questo uomo è stata puntata una pistola alla testa per intraprendere una relazione extraconiugale, oppure è solo un caso di circonvenzione di incapace?
> Di sicuro non ha tutte le colpe, ma sicuramente ne ha molte.
> forse si è reso conto dell'impegno morale ed economico che richiede l'altro figlio e per questo ha deciso di cambiare aria?
> ...



Quoto...


----------



## angelo/merkel (8 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Un bambino che cresce ha tanti bisogni e tante esigenze, e non solo materiali.
> ma a questo uomo è stata puntata una pistola alla testa per intraprendere una relazione extraconiugale, oppure è solo un caso di circonvenzione di incapace?
> Di sicuro non ha tutte le colpe, ma sicuramente ne ha molte.
> forse si è reso conto dell'impegno morale ed economico che richiede l'altro figlio e per questo ha deciso di cambiare aria?
> ...


Se sei single chiedo ufficialmente la tua mano. Se sei sposata diventiamo amanti


----------



## elena_ (8 Marzo 2012)

per Angelo Merkel
ma sei il gemello di xfactor?


----------



## angelo/merkel (8 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> per Angelo Merkel
> ma sei il gemello di xfactor?


direi di no ma non potrei giurarci. in cosa pensi ci somigliamo così mi evito di andare a leggerlo?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve, sono disperata, sto male, sono sposata è ho un figlio di 3 anni, un anno fa ho scoperto che mio marito aveva una storia con un'altra donna. Dopo un periodo struggente ho deciso di perdonarlo. Adesso da qualche giorno ho scoperto che da quella relazione è nato un bambino,e che fino adesso mio marito è andato a vedere di nascosto. La ragazza si è decisa a dirmi la verità, non vi potete neanche immaginare cosa sto passando. Ora lui dice che del bambino non vuole sapere nulla, ma che a lui importa solo di noi, ma io non gli credo più, ma allo stesso tempo mi dispiace per mio figlio che sono veramente attaccatissimi. Vorrei tanto un consiglio su cosa fareste voi al mio posto. Grazie


Lui andrà a trovare suo figlio come faresti tu se avessi un figlio altrove.

Cerca a trovare un accordo fra te e te, e poi con il tuo marito.

Posso comprendere la tua gelosia nel confronto dell'altro bambino, ma non ha colpa alcuna.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Marzo 2012)

angelo/merkel ha detto:


> direi di no ma non potrei giurarci. in cosa pensi ci somigliamo così mi evito di andare a leggerlo?


il tuo account mi pare sia sbloccato


----------



## angelo/merkel (8 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il tuo account mi pare sia sbloccato


si ma il Signor Conte non ama essere contraddetto e quindi sono ancora in punizione per 1 giorno


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Marzo 2012)

angelo/merkel ha detto:


> si ma il Signor Conte non ama essere contraddetto e quindi sono ancora in punizione per 1 giorno


Sì ho visto. Ma nessuno ama essere chiamato in causa, nemmeno te


----------



## angelo/merkel (8 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì ho visto. Ma nessuno ama essere chiamato in causa, nemmeno te


se lo si fa a sproposito no, nemmeno io. la differenza sta tutta lì.


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2012)

angelo/merkel ha detto:


> Se sei single chiedo ufficialmente la tua mano. Se sei sposata diventiamo amanti


Non so in tutta onestà se potrei stare con un uomo che mostra con tanta disinvoltura un simile decoltè



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Lui andrà a trovare suo figlio come faresti tu se avessi un figlio altrove.
> 
> Cerca a trovare un accordo fra te e te, e poi con il tuo marito.*
> 
> Posso comprendere la tua gelosia nel confronto dell'altro bambino, ma non ha colpa alcuna.


Spero che lui continui ad avere un rapporto con questo bambino, e che ora sia solo un uomo che spaventato dalla situazione più grande di lui in cui si è trovato


----------



## Sabina (8 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve, sono disperata, sto male, sono sposata è ho un figlio di 3 anni, un anno fa ho scoperto che mio marito aveva una storia con un'altra donna. Dopo un periodo struggente ho deciso di perdonarlo. Adesso da qualche giorno ho scoperto che da quella relazione è nato un bambino,e che fino adesso mio marito è andato a vedere di nascosto. La ragazza si è decisa a dirmi la verità, non vi potete neanche immaginare cosa sto passando. Ora lui dice che del bambino non vuole sapere nulla, ma che a lui importa solo di noi, ma io non gli credo più, ma allo stesso tempo mi dispiace per mio figlio che sono veramente attaccatissimi. Vorrei tanto un consiglio su cosa fareste voi al mio posto. Grazie


Potrei perdonare un tradimento, ma perderei tutto il rispetto per un uomo che "non vuole sapere nulla" di suo figlio. I figli di serie A e di serie B....
O dice così per non perdere te? Perché sente che tu non vuoi che lui crei un legame con questo bimbo?

Cosa farei al tuo posto? Gli darei l'OK per assumersi le sue responsabilità e cercherei di favorire la creazione del legame col figlio. Un figlio non si puo cancellare... mai.
Per il resto qualsiasi decisione e' prematura. Non sei pronta per poterti separare né per perdonarlo ancora. Datti tempo e vedi il corso degli eventi.


----------



## angelo/merkel (8 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Non so in tutta onestà se potrei stare con un uomo che mostra con tanta disinvoltura un simile decoltè
> 
> 
> Spero che lui continui ad avere un rapporto con questo bambino, e che ora sia solo un uomo che spaventato dalla situazione più grande di lui in cui si è trovato


ma se stai con me lasscio a te l'onere e l'onore, mi sembra scontato.
 non avevo pensato alla paura di quest'uomo. spero che sia come dici tu. non per lui certo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Potrei perdonare un tradimento, ma perderei tutto il rispetto per un uomo che "non vuole sapere nulla" di suo figlio. I figli di serie A e di serie B....
> O dice così per non perdere te? Perché sente che tu non vuoi che lui crei un legame con questo bimbo?
> 
> Cosa farei al tuo posto? Gli darei l'OK per assumersi le sue responsabilità e cercherei di favorire la creazione del legame col figlio. Un figlio non si puo cancellare... mai.
> Per il resto qualsiasi decisione e' prematura. Non sei pronta per poterti separare né per perdonarlo ancora. Datti tempo e vedi il corso degli eventi.


Hai ragione!
Poi cavoli cavolacci...come potrebbe mia moglie che è anche lei madre di un mio figlio...accettare che io me ne lavi le mani di una creatura che è anche mia...cioè penso che una moglie potrebbe dire...visto? hai combinato tutto sto casino adesso ti devi assumere le tue responsabilità.

Certo che...è dura comunque per questa moglie! Eh?:up:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve, sono disperata, sto male, sono sposata è ho un figlio di 3 anni, un anno fa ho scoperto che mio marito aveva una storia con un'altra donna. Dopo un periodo struggente ho deciso di perdonarlo. Adesso da qualche giorno ho scoperto che da quella relazione è nato un bambino,e che fino adesso mio marito è andato a vedere di nascosto. La ragazza si è decisa a dirmi la verità, non vi potete neanche immaginare cosa sto passando. Ora lui dice che del bambino non vuole sapere nulla, ma che a lui importa solo di noi, ma io non gli credo più, ma allo stesso tempo mi dispiace per mio figlio che sono veramente attaccatissimi. Vorrei tanto un consiglio su cosa fareste voi al mio posto. Grazie


Cosa farei al tuo posto :
Mi sarei vergognata per lui in primo perchè andava a vedere di nascosto questo bambino e chissà come poteva sentirsi dentro per fare una cosa del genere ,poi perchè evidentemente è una balla che non vuole sapere nulla del bambino visto le sue visite quindi mi sarei sentita presa doppiamente per il culo da una persona che neanche sa assumersi le sue responsabilità di fronte ad una cosa così importante come un bambino che è innocente e .......



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sarò cattiva ma in questo momento mi fa star bene il sentirmi dire che di questo bambino non gli importa nulla, so che *lui non centra nulla.* Ma lui lo dice solo per farmi star meglio, di questo ne sono consapevole anche perchè altrimenti non sarebbe neanche andato più volte a vederlo di nascosto.


NOn lo dice per farti stare meglio ma lo dice perchè non sa cosa fare...




Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si, lei però sapeva che lui era sposato e con un figlio, perchè io l'ho supplicata per telefono di non vederlo più. La sua risposta è stata mi dispiace per te ma io sono innamorata di tuo marito, ed ha continuato per un pò fino a che è rimasta incinta, poi non si sono più visti fino a che è nato il bambino, ma questo io l'ho scoperto solo ora che il bambino ha alcuni mesi.



Come lei lo sapeva che lui era sposato con un figlio avrebbe dovuto saperlo anche lui ....

Mi sa che la decisione spetta a te ragionando come mamma e non come donna ferita,pensando che comunque tuo figlio ha un fratello e questo non si cancella non sarà un ricordo ma una cosa che sarà sempre presente ....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve, sono disperata, sto male, sono sposata è ho un figlio di 3 anni, un anno fa ho scoperto che mio marito aveva una storia con un'altra donna. Dopo un periodo struggente ho deciso di perdonarlo. Adesso da qualche giorno ho scoperto che da quella relazione è nato un bambino,e che fino adesso mio marito è andato a vedere di nascosto. La ragazza si è decisa a dirmi la verità, non vi potete neanche immaginare cosa sto passando. Ora lui dice che del bambino non vuole sapere nulla, ma che a lui importa solo di noi, ma io non gli credo più, ma allo stesso tempo mi dispiace per mio figlio che sono veramente attaccatissimi. Vorrei tanto un consiglio su cosa fareste voi al mio posto. Grazie


Staminchia!! e vabbè dai!! ma che cazzo me ne frega talvolta di scrivere chiaro quello che penso!! magari i risvolti potranno farmi cambiare idea, e farmi pentire di quello che sto scrivendo, ma adesso! ora in questo istante! tuo marito è soltanto una persona che manco conosce il significato della parola uomo! le palle non sa nemmeno dove stanno! 

Cosa dovresti fare tu in questo momento io non lo so e non so consigliarti, e nemmeno voglio farlo visto quello che ho scritto sopra. 

So soltanto una cosa ora come ora! comincia a far uscire le palle a tuo marito visto che lui manco sa dove si trovano.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Potrei perdonare un tradimento, ma perderei tutto il rispetto per un uomo che "non vuole sapere nulla" di suo figlio. I figli di serie A e di serie B....
> O dice così per non perdere te? Perché sente che tu non vuoi che lui crei un legame con questo bimbo?
> 
> Cosa farei al tuo posto? Gli darei l'OK per assumersi le sue responsabilità e cercherei di favorire la creazione del legame col figlio. Un figlio non si puo cancellare... mai.
> Per il resto qualsiasi decisione e' prematura. Non sei pronta per poterti separare né per perdonarlo ancora. Datti tempo e vedi il corso degli eventi.


Sono totalmente d'accordo con te:up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2012)

*Mio*

Mio dio che schifo di uomo....!Vabbè pure le due donne....lasciam stare!!Ma Angelo merkel vi ricorda qualcuno?????


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mio dio che schifo di uomo....!Vabbè pure le due donne..





oscuro ha detto:


> ..lasciam stare!!Ma Angelo merkel vi ricorda qualcuno?????


Ahh! allora la munnizza non sta solo a Palermo :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve, sono disperata, sto male, sono sposata è ho un figlio di 3 anni, un anno fa ho scoperto che mio marito aveva una storia con un'altra donna. Dopo un periodo struggente ho deciso di perdonarlo. Adesso da qualche giorno ho scoperto che da quella relazione è nato un bambino,e che fino adesso mio marito è andato a vedere di nascosto. La ragazza si è decisa a dirmi la verità, non vi potete neanche immaginare cosa sto passando. Ora lui dice che del bambino non vuole sapere nulla, ma che a lui importa solo di noi, ma io non gli credo più, ma allo stesso tempo mi dispiace per mio figlio che sono veramente attaccatissimi. Vorrei tanto un consiglio su cosa fareste voi al mio posto. Grazie


Con tuo marito non saprei... però una cosa la so: tuo figlio ha un fratello, che ti piaccia o no. E un fratello è una presenza importante nella vita, non puoi pensare di negargliela, a prescindere da come andranno le cose. Potrebbe non perdonartelo.


----------



## @lex (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ahh! allora la munnizza non sta solo a Palermo :carneval:




ti dispiace gentilmente spiegare cosa hai voluto dire?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ti dispiace gentilmente spiegare cosa hai voluto dire?


Era riferito al colorato. E comunque non era offensivo. 
Spiegarlo è difficile, perchè per come ogni dialetto il significato è impossibile o quasi da tradurre.


----------



## @lex (10 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Era riferito al colorato. E comunque non era offensivo.
> Spiegarlo è difficile, perchè per come ogni dialetto il significato è impossibile o quasi da tradurre.


quindi quotare anche oscuro che parlava di me è stato un errore?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quindi quotare anche oscuro che parlava di me è stato un errore?


Chi ha quotato chi ?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Adesso ho conosciuto l'altra signora e il bambino che è la copia esatta di mio marito. Il peso è insostenibile.
NON CE LA FACCIO PIU'.


----------



## Flavia (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Adesso ho conosciuto l'altra signora e il bambino che è la copia esatta di mio marito. Il peso è insostenibile.
> NON CE LA FACCIO PIU'.


hai fatto un grande passo, sei stata brava a trovare una forza che non credevi nemmeno di avere
un passo alla volta
hai conosciuto questo bambino che assieme a tuo figlio sono le persone più importanti in questa vicenda
ora cerca di raccogliere i pensieri e le forze, per capire cosa vuoi fare
ma non hai qualcuno in famiglia che ti possa stare vicino in questo momento?


----------



## Eliade (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Adesso ho conosciuto l'altra signora e il bambino che è la copia esatta di mio marito. Il peso è insostenibile.
> NON CE LA FACCIO PIU'.


Ma perché hai voluto conoscerla??


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

No, non posso raccontare nulla alla mia familia, se solo sapessero!!!!
Dopo l'aiuto che ci hanno sempre dato, li distruggerei, non voglio proprio che lo sappiano.
Ma la cosa è molto complicata, perchè la città in cui abitiamo non è grande e la signora inoltre è venuta ad abitare molto vicino a noi, troppo vicino!
Disperata è dire poco!!!!
Il problema è che mio figlio è molto nervoso, sente molto il mio dolore anche se cerco di stare tranquilla con lui, arriva a menarsi da solo e a chiudersi con me e suo babbo al buio nella stanza, tutti e tre abbracciati!!! Lui ha capito che volevo mandare via suo babbo e loro 2 sono una cosa sola. Se mandassi via mio marito distruggerei mio figlio.
Mio marito adesso che ha visto come si sta comportando suo figlio si è dispiaciuto, è distrutto ed ha anche tentato il suicidio.
Ora ha deciso di non vedere più l'altra donna e il bambino, ma per il suo primo figlio, anche se nel cuore lui vorrebbe vedere anche l'altro, perchè lui adora i bambini.
Se solo lei cambiasse città le cose sarebbero più semplici, lui potrebbe vedere il bambino, ma senza incontrarsi, perchè la paura di mio marito è che la mia famiglia lo venga a sapere.
è tutto complicato e se fosse per me starei da sola ma non è facile.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma perché hai voluto conoscerla??


Ho voluta conoscerla per sapere da lei come stavano veramente le cose, se mio marito aveva detto tutta la verità, e per capire cosa lei vuole. In pratica una famiglia.


----------



## Eliade (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No, non posso raccontare nulla alla mia familia, se solo sapessero!!!!
> Dopo l'aiuto che ci hanno sempre dato, li distruggerei, non voglio proprio che lo sappiano.
> Ma la cosa è molto complicata, perchè la città in cui abitiamo non è grande e la signora inoltre è venuta ad abitare molto vicino a noi, troppo vicino!
> Disperata è dire poco!!!!
> ...


Il bimbo ha paura, ma tu non devi assolutamente permettere che tuo marito non si occupi più dell'altro figlio...o un giorno potrebbe pentirsene amaramente!

In secondo luogo, pensa solo a vostro figlio...è chiaro che risente dei vostri stati d'animo.
Non potete cambiare casa? La città sarà pure piccola, ma magari potete prendere una casa più distante da lei, in modo che tu debba sentire meno la sua presenza.


----------



## Eliade (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho voluta conoscerla per sapere da lei come stavano veramente le cose, se mio marito aveva detto tutta la verità, e per capire cosa lei vuole. In pratica una famiglia.


E hai scoperto se tuo marito ha detto la verità?

Vuole una famiglia? Cioè, con tuo marito?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il bimbo ha paura, ma tu non devi assolutamente permettere che tuo marito non si occupi più dell'altro figlio...o un giorno potrebbe pentirsene amaramente!
> 
> In secondo luogo, pensa solo a vostro figlio...è chiaro che risente dei vostri stati d'animo.
> Non potete cambiare casa? La città sarà pure piccola, ma magari potete prendere una casa più distante da lei, in modo che tu debba sentire meno la sua presenza.


Purtroppo noi abitiamo in una casa chè è di nostra proprietà metà nostra e metà dei miei genitori.
Purtroppo lei che abitava più lontano non ha facilitato le cose venendo ad abitare più vicino a noi.
Non so cosa deciderà poi mio marito, da quello che ho capito lui nel cuore sente di volersene occupare ma se lei non gli viene incontro allontanandosi (di casa) lui non lo farà. 
La sua paura è che quando il figlio sarà più grandino se si incontrano per strada e lui è con la mia famiglia lo chiami papà.
Il suo pensiero adesso è per la mia famiglia, che per lui ha fatto molto e che questa cosa li distruggerebbe, anche perchè lo trattano meglio che un figlio.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E hai scoperto se tuo marito ha detto la verità?
> 
> Vuole una famiglia? Cioè, con tuo marito?


Si, mio marito mi ha detto la verità.
Si, lei vorrebbe una famiglia con mio marito.


----------



## Flavia (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No, non posso raccontare nulla alla mia familia, se solo sapessero!!!!
> Dopo l'aiuto che ci hanno sempre dato, li distruggerei, non voglio proprio che lo sappiano.
> Ma la cosa è molto complicata, perchè la città in cui abitiamo non è grande e la signora inoltre è venuta ad abitare molto vicino a noi, troppo vicino!
> Disperata è dire poco!!!!
> ...


secondo me dovresti confidarti con un familiare, se non altro per sfogarti e farti sostenere in questa situazione complicata
ora come ora è difficile che tu sappia esattamente cosa vuoi, devi cercare di trovare un minimo di tranquillità per te e per il tuo bambino
sul gesto estremo di tuo marito, non so cosa dire, se non di confidarti con qualcuno dei tuoi famigliari o con una amica, perchè non puoi affrontare tutto ciò da sola


----------



## Flavia (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Purtroppo noi abitiamo in una casa chè è di nostra proprietà metà nostra e metà dei miei genitori.
> Purtroppo lei che abitava più lontano non ha facilitato le cose venendo ad abitare più vicino a noi.
> Non so cosa deciderà poi mio marito, da quello che ho capito lui nel cuore sente di volersene occupare ma se lei non gli viene incontro allontanandosi (di casa) lui non lo farà.
> La sua paura è che quando il figlio sarà più grandino se si incontrano per strada e lui è con la mia famiglia lo chiami papà.
> Il suo pensiero adesso è per la mia famiglia, che per lui ha fatto molto e che questa cosa li distruggerebbe, anche perchè lo trattano meglio che un figlio.


ma per tuo figlio avere un fratello è una opportunità non una sfortuna, certo forse era meglio se fosse avvenuto in altro modo, ma le cose sono andate così
non pensi che potrebbero crescere insieme volendosi bene?
i problemi che sembrano insormontabili per gli adulti, per i bambini invece non esistono, i bambini sorprendono sempre in positivo


----------



## Eliade (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Purtroppo noi abitiamo in una casa chè è di nostra proprietà metà nostra e metà dei miei genitori.
> Purtroppo lei che abitava più lontano non ha facilitato le cose venendo ad abitare più vicino a noi.
> *Non so cosa deciderà poi mio marito, da quello che ho capito lui nel cuore sente di volersene occupare ma se lei non gli viene incontro allontanandosi (di casa) lui non lo farà. *
> La sua paura è che quando il figlio sarà più grandino se si incontrano per strada e lui è con la mia famiglia lo chiami papà.
> Il suo pensiero adesso è per la mia famiglia, che per lui ha fatto molto e che questa cosa li distruggerebbe, anche perchè lo trattano meglio che un figlio.


Guarda che così facendo si mette in una situazione di difetto. Ti rendi conto che un giorno questo bambino potrebbe tornare e chiedere *legalmente *(cioè senza possibilità di scamparla) di rendere di tutto quello che il padre non ha fatto? A quel punto si che la vostra vita sarà rovinata...come pensi che la prenderebbe il primo figlio (che lo adora) se da grande scoprisse che il padre ha avuto un figlio illegittimo e per giunta non se ne è occupato?

Il bimbo potrebbe farlo comunque...non è meglio allora che lui se ne occupi e lo educhi ad una certa accortezza, tanto più che vuole farlo?
Al momento la tua famiglia è proprio l'ultimo dei vostri pensieri...pensate alla vostra.


----------



## Eliade (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si, mio marito mi ha detto la verità.
> Si, lei vorrebbe una famiglia con mio marito.


E non ha accennato a cosa farebbe se tuo marito rimanesse con te?
A parte la vaga idea di avere una famiglia con lui...cosa ha intenzione di fare, lo sai?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> secondo me dovresti confidarti con un familiare, se non altro per sfogarti e farti sostenere in questa situazione complicata
> ora come ora è difficile che tu sappia esattamente cosa vuoi, devi cercare di trovare un minimo di tranquillità per te e per il tuo bambino
> sul gesto estremo di tuo marito, non so cosa dire, se non di confidarti con qualcuno dei tuoi famigliari o con una amica, perchè non puoi affrontare tutto ciò da sola


Purtroppo non posso parlarne davvero con nessuno.
Ma il parlarne qui già mi aiuta molto, perchè posso parlare liberamente con persone estranee al problema, vedete la situazione in modo diverso, perchè quando sei nel problema non vedi via di uscita.
Per quanto riguarda mio marito si è reso conto di aver toccato il fondo e di avermi ferito molto. Adesso stiamo cercando di venirne fuori assieme, lui so che tiene a me, purtoppo ha fatto un errore enorme ma questo gli è stato di grande lezione!
Di una cosa sono sicura adesso, non tradirà più.


----------



## Mari'_ (10 Marzo 2012)

* Dopo tutto, non vi sono figli illegittimi, ma solo genitori illegittimi. * 
(John Anthony Burgess Wilson)


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E non ha accennato a cosa farebbe se tuo marito rimanesse con te?
> A parte la vaga idea di avere una famiglia con lui...cosa ha intenzione di fare, lo sai?


Mio marito ha già detto che di lei non ne vuole sapere, adesso ci sarà un'altro incontro a 3 da me richiesto per decidere le intenzioni di tutti in merito al bambino. Vedremo poi!!!!


----------



## Flavia (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Purtroppo non posso parlarne davvero con nessuno.
> Ma il parlarne qui già mi aiuta molto, perchè posso parlare liberamente con persone estranee al problema, vedete la situazione in modo diverso, perchè quando sei nel problema non vedi via di uscita.
> Per quanto riguarda mio marito si è reso conto di aver toccato il fondo e di avermi ferito molto. Adesso stiamo cercando di venirne fuori assieme, lui so che tiene a me, purtoppo ha fatto un errore enorme ma questo gli è stato di grande lezione!
> Di una cosa sono sicura adesso, non tradirà più.


eppure cara non registrata mi ritrovo ad insistere, da quello che hai scritto mi sembra di capire che i tuoi genitori vi vogliono molto bene
certo di fronte a una notizia così rimarranno sconcertati, ma il loro bene ti aiuterà

tuo marito non ha commesso un errore, ha messo al mondo un bambino che di certo non può essere definito un errore
spero che si tranquillizzi anche lui e non commetta più sciocchezze
e scusa se mi permetto, ma io non prenderei più per oro colato tutto quello che dice, o per lo meno mettici a fianco un bel punto di domanda


----------



## Flavia (10 Marzo 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> * Dopo tutto, non vi sono figli illegittimi, ma solo genitori illegittimi. *
> (John Anthony Burgess Wilson)


:up:
esistono solo bambini che devono essere amati, protetti e coccolati


----------



## Eliade (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mio marito ha già detto che di lei non ne vuole sapere, adesso ci sarà un'altro incontro a 3 da me richiesto per decidere le intenzioni di tutti in merito al bambino. Vedremo poi!!!!


In bocca al lupo, ma ti consiglio davvero d'insistere con tuo marito...è meglio che si occupi del bambino, anche a scapito di sentirti chiamare papà in pubblico.
In bocca al lupo, facci sapere!

Ma perché non ti registri?


----------



## Mari'_ (10 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> esistono solo bambini che devono essere amati, protetti e coccolati



TUTTI,   indiscriminatamente senza operare disparita'


----------



## Flavia (10 Marzo 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> TUTTI,   indiscriminatamente senza operare disparita'


credo che i bambini non conoscano la parola discriminazione, sarebbe belle se alle volte anche gli adulti se ne dimenticassero il significato


----------



## Mari'_ (10 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> credo che i bambini non conoscano la parola discriminazione, sarebbe belle se alle volte anche gli adulti se ne dimenticassero il significato


Vero!  ma sono molto sensibili alla disparita' la sentono a pelle.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> Vero!  ma sono molto sensibili alla disparita' la sentono a pelle.


... e alle ingiustizie... ciao Marì


----------



## @lex (11 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi ha quotato chi ?


ok. lasciamo stare.


----------



## Flavia (11 Marzo 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> Vero!  ma sono molto sensibili alla disparita' la sentono a pelle.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e alle ingiustizie... ciao Marì


un bambino è un bambino, senza malizia e inganno, e per crescere ha bisogno di nutrirsi del bene di chi li circinda


----------



## Sabina (11 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No, non posso raccontare nulla alla mia familia, se solo sapessero!!!!
> Dopo l'aiuto che ci hanno sempre dato, li distruggerei, non voglio proprio che lo sappiano.
> Ma la cosa è molto complicata, perchè la città in cui abitiamo non è grande e la signora inoltre è venuta ad abitare molto vicino a noi, troppo vicino!
> Disperata è dire poco!!!!
> ...


Non puoi crescere tuo figlio assecondandolo nelle sue paure.
Non ti rendi conto, ma in questo modo lui in ogni occasione della vita impara ad "usare" suoi comportamenti "sintomo" per tenervi uniti. Dovere fargli trovare la strada della sicurezza emotiva in un altro modo indipendentemente dal fatto che voi due stiate o meno assieme. Lasciatelo fuori dalle vostre cose.
Anche  l'altro e' un bambino che ha dei diritti. Fatevi aiutare chiedendo una consulenza familiare, un aiuto prima di tutto per i due bambini.


----------



## Mari'_ (11 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e alle ingiustizie... ciao Marì


QUELLE CI SARANNOsempre   finche' c'e' vita e, forse anche dopo 


Ciao Bbri'


----------



## Mari'_ (11 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> un bambino è un bambino, senza malizia e inganno, e per crescere ha bisogno di nutrirsi del bene di chi li circinda


Basterebbe essere Onesti


----------



## Flavia (11 Marzo 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> Basterebbe essere Onesti


l'onestà purtroppo è una parola di cui pochi conosco il significato
la parola onestà ai miei occhi è stata talmente usata ed abusata da svuotarla e privarla di significato
ma non voglio essere del tutto pessimista, persone oneste ne esistono ancora


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2012)

mah....ho letto tutta la storia e tutti i commenti...quello che più mi colpisce è il fatto che tu assecondi tuo marito sul fatto che non deve vedere SUO figlio! che ti piaccia o no quel bambino è SUO figlio e vostro figlio ha un fratello!

capisco il tuo dolore e la tua delusione ma quel bambino non centra nulla e ha diritto di avere un padre che gli stia vicino!

tuo marito avrebbe dovuto tenere i pantaloni allacciati prima...ora non PUO' e non DEVE pagarne le conseguenze quella povera creatura.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mah....ho letto tutta la storia e tutti i commenti...quello che più mi colpisce è il fatto che tu assecondi tuo marito sul fatto che non deve vedere SUO figlio! che ti piaccia o no quel bambino è SUO figlio e vostro figlio ha un fratello!
> 
> capisco il tuo dolore e la tua delusione ma quel bambino non centra nulla e ha diritto di avere un padre che gli stia vicino!
> 
> tuo marito avrebbe dovuto tenere i pantaloni allacciati prima...ora non PUO' e non DEVE pagarne le conseguenze quella povera creatura.



Se pensi che sto assecondando mio marito a non vedere il bambino ti sbagli di grosso, ho incontrato lei ed il bambino ho inoltre detto a lui che se vuole continuare a vederlo troveremo una soluzione, il commento che ho fatto è che sarebbe più facile se lei abitasse in altro posto, ma non per non vedere il bambino. Io ho capito una cosa in questi giorni, che mio marito se lei continua ad abitare qui non andrà dal bambino, mio marito non ha famiglia per cui il suo unico pensiero è la delusione che può dare ai miei genitori che lui considera come suoi. 
Se teneva i pantaloni allacciati era sicuramente meglio, ma ormai c'è.
Io sto solo cercando di risolvere il problema tra me e mio marito anche se ti garantisco non è facile, però la decisione del bambino spetta a lui e io lo lascio libero di decidere.


----------



## Flavia (12 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se pensi che sto assecondando mio marito a non vedere il bambino ti sbagli di grosso, ho incontrato lei ed il bambino ho inoltre detto a lui che se vuole continuare a vederlo troveremo una soluzione, il commento che ho fatto è che sarebbe più facile se lei abitasse in altro posto, ma non per non vedere il bambino.* Io ho capito una cosa in questi giorni, che mio marito se lei continua ad abitare qui non andrà dal bambino, mio marito non ha famiglia per cui il suo unico pensiero è la delusione che può dare ai miei genitori che lui considera come suoi. *
> Se teneva i pantaloni allacciati era sicuramente meglio, ma ormai c'è.
> Io sto solo cercando di risolvere il problema tra me e mio marito anche se ti garantisco non è facile,* però la decisione del bambino spetta a lui e io lo lascio libero di decidere*.


penso che tuo marito sia un grande egoista ( scusami se ti offendo), lui che è padre pensa al suo ruolo di figlio di fronte ai tuoi genitori?
un figlio quando sbaglia deve avere il coraggio delle sue azioni, ed ammettere il tutto ai genitori, che forse non ne saranno contenti, ma che apprezzeranno sicuramente la sua sincerità, ed il loro amore perdona sempre tutto
ma secondo te i tuoi genitori rimarrebbero più delusi dal fatto che tuo marito ha concepito un figlio al di fuori del matrimonio, o che cerchi di salvarsi la faccia considerandolo quasi una vergogna?
credo che la decisione sia anche tua, perchè quel bambino è il fratello di tuo figlio, e questo non lo si può ignorare
non so se tuo marito che cerca di fare questo braccio di ferro con la madre del bambino per far si che vada a vivere altrove, si rende conto che se a lei questo ricatto non va bene, può sempre rigettarlo andando da un avvocato e portandolo davanti a un giudice?  e a questo punto la situazione diventa irreversibile e lui non può più imporre un bel niente, tanto meno nascondere nulla ai tuoi


----------



## aristocat (12 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve, sono disperata, sto male, sono sposata è ho un figlio di 3 anni, un anno fa ho scoperto che mio marito aveva una storia con un'altra donna. Dopo un periodo struggente ho deciso di perdonarlo. Adesso da qualche giorno ho scoperto che da quella relazione è nato un bambino,e che fino adesso mio marito è andato a vedere di nascosto. La ragazza si è decisa a dirmi la verità, non vi potete neanche immaginare cosa sto passando. *Ora lui dice che del bambino non vuole sapere nulla*, ma che a lui importa solo di noi, ma io non gli credo più, ma allo stesso tempo mi dispiace per mio figlio che sono veramente attaccatissimi. Vorrei tanto un consiglio su cosa fareste voi al mio posto. Grazie


 Ma che schifo, e a te sta bene sentire queste cose?


----------



## aristocat (12 Marzo 2012)

Comunque, mio modesto parere: è molto più dignitoso assumersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni. A un certo punto, una relazione da cui nasce anche un figlio non è che puoi "cacciarla sotto il tappeto" come la polvere... anche a parole.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> penso che tuo marito sia un grande egoista ( scusami se ti offendo), lui che è padre pensa al suo ruolo di figlio di fronte ai tuoi genitori?
> un figlio quando sbaglia deve avere il coraggio delle sue azioni, ed ammettere il tutto ai genitori, che forse non ne saranno contenti, ma che apprezzeranno sicuramente la sua sincerità, ed il loro amore perdona sempre tutto
> ma secondo te i tuoi genitori rimarrebbero più delusi dal fatto che tuo marito ha concepito un figlio al di fuori del matrimonio, o che cerchi di salvarsi la faccia considerandolo quasi una vergogna?
> credo che la decisione sia anche tua, perchè quel bambino è il fratello di tuo figlio, e questo non lo si può ignorare
> non so se tuo marito che cerca di fare questo braccio di ferro con la madre del bambino per far si che vada a vivere altrove, si rende conto che se a lei questo ricatto non va bene, può sempre rigettarlo andando da un avvocato e portandolo davanti a un giudice? e a questo punto la situazione diventa irreversibile e lui non può più imporre un bel niente, tanto meno nascondere nulla ai tuoi





aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque, mio modesto parere: è molto più dignitoso assumersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni. A un certo punto, una relazione da cui nasce anche un figlio non è che puoi "cacciarla sotto il tappeto" come la polvere... anche a parole.



quoto entrambe....


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Marzo 2012)

Io non so se resterò con mio marito, vorrei provare ma è troppo difficile, ma nemmeno lo voglio giustificare.
Lui ha fatto un errore enorme che mai più si cancella, ma non si può obbligare una persona a volere un figlio a tutti i costi.
Lui ha chiesto a lei di abortire dicendole che del bambino non se ne voleva occupare, e lei ha detto a lui che non gli interessava che l'avrebbe tenuto anche da sola.
Ripeto nuovamente che non lo giustifico, ma se era un uomo che desiderava il bambino e la donna no lei avrebbe comunque abortito, per cui anche l'uomo deve poter decidere.
é vero che un figlio lo si fa in due, ma bisogna essere entrambi d'accordo. 
Ho detto che è mio marito che farà la scelta, perchè spingerlo ad occuparsi di un bambino con odio non è ugualmente giusto.
Lui prova adesso odio  per la ragazza perchè gli ha detto esplicitamente di non volerlo, e mentre prima lei ha detto di volersene occupare da sola, ora lei lo sta obbligando ad occuparsi del bambino. Non è ugualmente giusto che un bambino cresca in una situazione di odio, meglio solo con la mamma ma con amore, che con un padre per forza.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non so se resterò con mio marito, vorrei provare ma è troppo difficile, ma nemmeno lo voglio giustificare.
> Lui ha fatto un errore enorme che mai più si cancella, ma non si può obbligare una persona a volere un figlio a tutti i costi.
> Lui ha chiesto a lei di abortire dicendole che del bambino non se ne voleva occupare, e lei ha detto a lui che non gli interessava che l'avrebbe tenuto anche da sola.
> Ripeto nuovamente che non lo giustifico, ma se era un uomo che desiderava il bambino e la donna no lei avrebbe comunque abortito, per cui anche l'uomo deve poter decidere.
> ...


Una sola domanda: dov'era lui quando avevano rapporti senza precauzioni? 
E questa cosa si aggiungerebbe a quella che lui non vuole occuparsi del bambino  per farmi decidere di non volere accanto a me un uomo così...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non so se resterò con mio marito, vorrei provare ma è troppo difficile, ma nemmeno lo voglio giustificare.
> Lui ha fatto un errore enorme che mai più si cancella, ma non si può obbligare una persona a volere un figlio a tutti i costi.
> Lui ha chiesto a lei di abortire dicendole che del bambino non se ne voleva occupare, e lei ha detto a lui che non gli interessava che l'avrebbe tenuto anche da sola.
> Ripeto nuovamente che non lo giustifico, ma se era un uomo che desiderava il bambino e la donna no lei avrebbe comunque abortito, per cui anche l'uomo deve poter decidere.
> ...


Lei gli sta facendo causa?


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una sola domanda: dov'era lui quando avevano rapporti senza precauzioni?
> E questa cosa si aggiungerebbe a quella che lui non vuole occuparsi del bambino per farmi decidere di non volere accanto a me un uomo così...


:up: 
straquoto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2012)

:bravooo::bravooo:





farfalla ha detto:


> Una sola domanda: dov'era lui quando avevano rapporti senza precauzioni?
> E questa cosa si aggiungerebbe a quella che lui non vuole occuparsi del bambino per farmi decidere di non volere accanto a me un uomo così...


----------



## Eliade (13 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se pensi che sto assecondando mio marito a non vedere il bambino ti sbagli di grosso, ho incontrato lei ed il bambino ho inoltre detto a lui che se vuole continuare a vederlo troveremo una soluzione, il commento che ho fatto è che sarebbe più facile se lei abitasse in altro posto, ma non per non vedere il bambino. Io ho capito una cosa in questi giorni, che mio marito se lei continua ad abitare qui non andrà dal bambino, mio marito non ha famiglia per cui il suo unico pensiero è la delusione che può dare ai miei genitori che lui considera come suoi.
> Se teneva i pantaloni allacciati era sicuramente meglio, ma ormai c'è.
> Io sto solo cercando di risolvere il problema tra me e mio marito anche se ti garantisco non è facile, però la decisione del bambino spetta a lui e io lo lascio libero di decidere.


E io ti consiglio ancora di costringerlo ad occuparsi del bambino.
Questo non vuol dire che il bambino debba frequentare casa tua...
Pongo questa domanda a te, ma è come se la ponessi a lui: credi di salvaguardare la tua famiglia così?
Lo sai cosa potrebbe succedere un giorno?
Te lo dico io...che la vostra famiglia (tu, lui, vostro figlio) si sfascerà.
Metti che lui non si occupi del bimbo. La madre non dice nulla e passano gli anni, lui salva la faccia davanti ai tuoi e davanti al primo figlio con cui ha un rapporto strettissimo.
Fra circa 18 anni, la vostra famiglia si distruggerà...e sai perché? Perché sarà il figlio stesso a fargli causa. E sai che cosa otterrà? Otterrà non solo un risarcimento danni per essere stato abbandonato, ma anche tutti gli arretrati del mantenimento.
Però tuo marito non solo perderà la faccia, ma anche la stima del primo figlio...e non c'è nemmeno bisogno che ti dica il perché.


----------



## Eliade (13 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non so se resterò con mio marito, vorrei provare ma è troppo difficile, ma nemmeno lo voglio giustificare.
> Lui ha fatto un errore enorme che mai più si cancella, ma non si può obbligare una persona a volere un figlio a tutti i costi.
> Lui ha chiesto a lei di abortire dicendole che del bambino non se ne voleva occupare, e lei ha detto a lui che non gli interessava che l'avrebbe tenuto anche da sola.
> Ripeto nuovamente che non lo giustifico, ma se era un uomo che desiderava il bambino e la donna no lei avrebbe comunque abortito, per cui anche l'uomo deve poter decidere.
> ...


Il linea generale ti do ragione sulla disparità d'azione tra una madre e un padre, che in certi casi viene davvero visto come un portafoglio ambulante.
Ma non in questo caso no proprio, è vero che lui non desiderava avere un figlio ma lui sa dell'esistenza di questo bambino, è palese che sia suo figlio (lo hai scritto tu), quindi si, volente o nolente è obbligato ad occuparsene. 
Sul comportamento di lei avevo già dei dubbi, ma sinceramente non mi esprimo proprio.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il linea generale ti do ragione sulla disparità d'azione tra una madre e un padre, che in certi casi viene davvero visto come un portafoglio ambulante.
> Ma non in questo caso no proprio, è vero che lui non desiderava avere un figlio ma lui sa dell'esistenza di questo bambino, è palese che sia suo figlio (lo hai scritto tu), quindi si, volente o nolente è obbligato ad occuparsene.
> *Sul comportamento di lei avevo già dei dubbi, ma sinceramente non mi esprimo proprio*.


anche se fosse non credo che lui sia di primo pelo...da essere cosi ingenuo!


----------



## Eliade (13 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> anche se fosse non credo che lui sia di primo pelo...da essere cosi ingenuo!


Si ma mi disgusta lo stesso...


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si ma mi disgusta lo stesso...


idem con patate (era tanto che non lo scrivevo) :mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (13 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non so se resterò con mio marito, vorrei provare ma è troppo difficile, ma nemmeno lo voglio giustificare.
> Lui ha fatto un errore enorme che mai più si cancella, ma non si può obbligare una persona a volere un figlio a tutti i costi.
> Lui ha chiesto a lei di abortire dicendole che del bambino non se ne voleva occupare, e lei ha detto a lui che non gli interessava che l'avrebbe tenuto anche da sola.
> Ripeto nuovamente che non lo giustifico, ma se era un uomo che desiderava il bambino e la donna no lei avrebbe comunque abortito, per cui anche l'uomo deve poter decidere.
> ...


Questo e' quello che dice lui a te. Ma dentro di sé cosa prova veramente e cosa reprime? 
Sicuramente prova paura e rabbia per tanti fattori: paura di perdere te (e questo influenza quello che dice a te e a se stesso), rabbia per non aver potuto scegliere di essere padre, rabbia per la "cazzata" che ha fatto in nome della passione. Sicuramente anche paura di doverci rimettere economicamente.
Dovrà prendere una decisione adesso, una scelta importante: riconoscere di avere un figlio o mettere una benda e far finta di niente.... per il resto della sua vita. Tu pensi di riuscire a tenere la benda?


----------



## Eliade (13 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> idem con patate (era tanto che non lo scrivevo) :mrgreen:


 Come le si fanno, sono sempre boone...:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2012)

*E comunque...*

... il bambino c'è, vive, respira. Un bambino non lo puoi nascondere, un bambino ha dei diritti. Un bambino non è una corda, da tirare da una parte o dall'altra. Un bambino ha un padre e una madre, sempre: un uomo che pensi di fare il padre in visita di nascosto mi fa chiudere lo stomaco, ancora peggio pensando che quell'uomo sta pensando di preferire un figlio ad un altro, in base alle circostanze del concepimento. Anche una madre che lo usa come ricatto mi fa orrore. Io spero vivamente che quel bambino abbia dei nonni, qualcuno che lo ami a prescindere da chi sono i suoi genitori e dalle circostanze che lo hanno portato al mondo, spero che  un giorno possa conoscere e abbracciare suo fratello, liberi entrambe da tutto questo castello di meschinità che sta loro attorno.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come le si fanno, sono sempre boone...:carneval:


quoto e approvo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Questo e' quello che dice lui a te. Ma dentro di sé cosa prova veramente e cosa reprime?
> Sicuramente prova paura e rabbia per tanti fattori: paura di perdere te (e questo influenza quello che dice a te e a se stesso), rabbia per non aver potuto scegliere di essere padre, rabbia per la "cazzata" che ha fatto in nome della passione. Sicuramente anche paura di doverci rimettere economicamente.
> Dovrà prendere una decisione adesso, una scelta importante: riconoscere di avere un figlio o mettere una benda e far finta di niente.... per il resto della sua vita. Tu pensi di riuscire a tenere la benda?


non sono d'accordo...non si POSSONO mettere bende in queste situazioni!
non parliamo di un maglione vecchio ma di un bambino che non ha nessuna colpa!


----------



## Sabina (13 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo...non si POSSONO mettere bende in queste situazioni!
> non parliamo di un maglione vecchio ma di un bambino che non ha nessuna colpa!


Era una riflessione, non un consiglio.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Era una riflessione, non un consiglio.




lo so...ma a me ste situazioni fanno incaxxare e parecchio....


----------



## Sabina (13 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo so...ma a me ste situazioni fanno incaxxare e parecchio....


Anche a me. I bambini non hanno nessuna colpa e non vanno strumentalizzati.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Anche a me. I bambini non hanno nessuna colpa e non vanno strumentalizzati.


d'accordissimo!:up:


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... il bambino c'è, vive, respira. Un bambino non lo puoi nascondere, un bambino ha dei diritti. Un bambino non è una corda, da tirare da una parte o dall'altra. Un bambino ha un padre e una madre, sempre: un uomo che pensi di fare il padre in visita di nascosto mi fa chiudere lo stomaco, ancora peggio pensando che quell'uomo sta pensando di preferire un figlio ad un altro, in base alle circostanze del concepimento. Anche una madre che lo usa come ricatto mi fa orrore. Io spero vivamente che quel bambino abbia dei nonni, qualcuno che lo ami a prescindere da chi sono i suoi genitori e dalle circostanze che lo hanno portato al mondo, spero che  un giorno possa conoscere e abbracciare suo fratello, liberi entrambe da tutto questo castello di meschinità che sta loro attorno.


quoto ogni parola!!!!:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Questo e' quello che dice lui a te. Ma dentro di sé cosa prova veramente e cosa reprime?
> Sicuramente prova paura e rabbia per tanti fattori: paura di perdere te (e questo influenza quello che dice a te e a se stesso), rabbia per non aver potuto scegliere di essere padre, rabbia per la "cazzata" che ha fatto in nome della passione. Sicuramente anche paura di doverci rimettere economicamente.
> Dovrà prendere una decisione adesso, una scelta importante: riconoscere di avere un figlio o mettere una benda e far finta di niente.... per il resto della sua vita. Tu pensi di riuscire a tenere la benda?




Io ho cercato in molti modi di capire cosa lui veramente prova, se è interessato ad occuparsene o meno del bambino, anche perchè in ogni caso gli ho comunicato che non lo ostacolo in questa scelta e che se deciderò di stare con lui insieme andremo a vedere il bambino assieme. 
Spiego una cosa che fino ad adesso non ho specificato, mio marito ha avuto questa relazione e conclusa prima di avere un incidente che gli ha provocato grossi danni. Subito dopo qualche giorno dall'incidente lei gli ha detto di essere incinta, subito lui gli ha detto di non volere il bambino e di abortire perchè lui non se ne sarebbe potuto prendere cura. Lei ha voluto tenerlo indipendentemente.
Poi per diversi mesi non si sono visti, lui ha avuto vari interventi riparatori ma non risolutivi, rimarrà con un danno grave alla vista.
Dopo la nascita del bambino lui è dovuto andare là perchè lei gli chiede di occuparsi del bambino, lui rifiuta di occuparsene fino ache lei non mi dice del bambino.
Ora lui è arrabbiato con lei perchè ripeto lui non ha mai voluto il bambino e lei vuole che lui se ne occupi, non economicamente, anche perchè lui non ha possibilità economiche per aiutarla, oltre al fatto che non ha possibilità di lavoro, ma vuole che lui cresca con lei il bambino.
A parte il fatto che non vuole farlo, sa che per farlo anche se io gli ho dato la mia disponibilità lui ha bisogno del mio aiuto.
Lui non è in grado di muoversi autonomamente.
Lui aveva chiuso la storia con lei prima dell'incidente e solo dopo alcuni mesi ha saputo che lei era incinta.
La sua paura ora è di rimanere da solo, ora che ha bisogno di aiuto.
Questo è uno dei motivi che mi spinge a non abbandonarlo anche se dentro il cuore porto un peso enorme. Tutto questo non è facile.


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io ho cercato in molti modi di capire cosa lui veramente prova, se è interessato ad occuparsene o meno del bambino, anche perchè in ogni caso gli ho comunicato che non lo ostacolo in questa scelta e che se deciderò di stare con lui insieme andremo a vedere il bambino assieme.
> Spiego una cosa che fino ad adesso non ho specificato, mio marito ha avuto questa relazione e conclusa prima di avere un incidente che gli ha provocato grossi danni. Subito dopo qualche giorno dall'incidente lei gli ha detto di essere incinta, subito lui gli ha detto di non volere il bambino e di abortire perchè lui non se ne sarebbe potuto prendere cura. Lei ha voluto tenerlo indipendentemente.
> Poi per diversi mesi non si sono visti, lui ha avuto vari interventi riparatori ma non risolutivi, rimarrà con un danno grave alla vista.
> Dopo la nascita del bambino lui è dovuto andare là perchè lei gli chiede di occuparsi del bambino, lui rifiuta di occuparsene fino ache lei non mi dice del bambino.
> ...


La tua situazione non è certo facile, stare con tuo marito o no è una decisione difficile.
ti invito a pensare che l'altro bambino per tuo figlio è una bellissima opportunità, avere un fratello con cui crescere e in futuro con il quale si potrà sostenere vicendevolmente
qui i bisogni degli adulti passano in secondo piano
è vero che un figlio bisogna desiderarlo in due, ma la decisione di interrompere una gravidanza non è una decisione da prendere a cuor leggero, non si può chiedere a nessuno una decisione simile 
provate a ragionare, è meglio che troviate un accordo tra di voi, perchè se l'altra donna, come ti hanno già detto altri utenti, si rivolge ad un giudice tutto diverrà più complicato e sarà una strada che una volta imboccata non è più possibile abbandonare


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io ho cercato in molti modi di capire cosa lui veramente prova, se è interessato ad occuparsene o meno del bambino, anche perchè in ogni caso gli ho comunicato che non lo ostacolo in questa scelta e che se deciderò di stare con lui insieme andremo a vedere il bambino assieme.
> Spiego una cosa che fino ad adesso non ho specificato, mio marito ha avuto questa relazione e conclusa prima di avere un incidente che gli ha provocato grossi danni. Subito dopo qualche giorno dall'incidente lei gli ha detto di essere incinta, subito lui gli ha detto di non volere il bambino e di abortire perchè lui non se ne sarebbe potuto prendere cura. Lei ha voluto tenerlo indipendentemente.
> Poi per diversi mesi non si sono visti, lui ha avuto vari interventi riparatori ma non risolutivi, rimarrà con un danno grave alla vista.
> Dopo la nascita del bambino lui è dovuto andare là perchè lei gli chiede di occuparsi del bambino, lui rifiuta di occuparsene fino ache lei non mi dice del bambino.
> ...


Ora... con tutte le attenuanti che gli vuoi dare... le minime considerazioni che riesco a fare fare sui fatti che hai raccontato sono queste:

- tuo marito ha fatto sesso non protetto fuori dalla coppia: poteva andare molto peggio di com'è andata, si fosse beccato qualcosa non avrebbe risolto dicendo che non la voleva e probabilmente ti avrebbe coinvolto personalmente nelle conseguenze.

Invece è andata bene, nessuno rischia la propria vita ed un'altra si è aggiunta.
A scopo documentativo, una donna che decide di tenersi un figlio di un uomo contro il suo parere, secondo me deve essere coerente alla sua decisione anche dopo, lei si è dimostrata meschina.
Ma questo è ininfluente sul fatto che il bambino esista, sia fratello di tuo figlio e  figlio di tuo marito, il quale di fronte alla legge se non di fronte alla sua coscienza, ha degli obblighi ben precisi verso di lui, prescindendo dalla madre del bambino.

Se io fossi in lui(mi rendo conto che per te sia diverso), mi preoccuperei di lasciare mio figlio esclusivamente alle cure di una persona che ne sta facendo un tramite per arrivare ad altri scopi, sarebbe proprio mia preoccupazione essere presente nella sua vita per farlo sentire amato senz'altra motivazione oltre al fatto che esista.

A volte... certi avvenimenti che ci appaiono inizialmente disastrosi... con il tempo... si rivelano delle vere e proprie benedizioni. 
Oh... la frittata è fatta ma... è un bambino... mica una disgrazia, eh?


----------



## Elisa- (14 Marzo 2012)

Ma la disgrazia è quel padre, non i figli poveretti!!!
Io cambierei titolo al treddì: tradimento e padre indegno.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Insomma XD qua ci sono due figli e due madri.
Più un padre.

Che va educato a non fare il padre disertore no?

Qua bisogna seguire la ragione di stato e sacrificarsi.


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2012)

Elisa- ha detto:


> Ma la disgrazia è quel padre, non i figli poveretti!!!
> Io cambierei titolo al treddì: tradimento e padre indegno.



:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma XD qua ci sono due figli e due madri.
> Più un padre.
> 
> Che va educato a non fare il padre disertore no?
> ...


Sai Conte... stavo pensando... immagina se questo bambino un domani dovesse essere il figlio più disponibile, il fratello che interviene in aiuto dell'altro fratello, il punto fermo nelle situazioni difficili, oppure quello che con il sorriso alleggerisce i momenti cupi ... e adesso viene visto come la disgrazia capitata tra capo e collo... ma non si sa mai a quale ruolo siamo destinati, no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai Conte... stavo pensando... immagina se questo bambino un domani dovesse essere il figlio più disponibile, il fratello che interviene in aiuto dell'altro fratello, il punto fermo nelle situazioni difficili, oppure quello che con il sorriso alleggerisce i momenti cupi ... e adesso viene visto come la disgrazia capitata tra capo e collo... ma non si sa mai a quale ruolo siamo destinati, no?


Vero...ma io su tante cose faccio moltissima fatica...per colpa dell'educazione ricevuta da mio padre.
Lesson 1: Solo gli stupidi fanno stupidate
Lesson 2: Hai fatto una cazzata ti assumi tutte le responsabilità.
( Imparai da piccolo..."Smettila di guidare l'auto grossa, vai a sbattere...fa i giretti con quella piccola...smettila!" Io...pfui...e andai a sbattere e ruppi un fanalino. Benissimo lavorai tutta l'estate per comperare il fanalino.)
Beh cosa c'è io a 8 anni sapevo guidare l'auto eh? Ed eziandio dovevo sempre mettere la 500 di mia madre in garage...perchè lei non era capace...e allora?


----------



## Elisa- (14 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai Conte... stavo pensando... immagina se questo bambino un domani dovesse essere il figlio più disponibile, il fratello che interviene in aiuto dell'altro fratello, il punto fermo nelle situazioni difficili, oppure quello che con il sorriso alleggerisce i momenti cupi ... e adesso viene visto come la disgrazia capitata tra capo e collo... ma non si sa mai a quale ruolo siamo destinati, no?


Assolutamente vero. In questa storia, comunque andrà a finire, l'unica realtà pulita sono quei due bambini, che meriterebbero ogni attenzione.
Vedo solo una spluzione per le due madri, entrambe cornute e mazziate: coalizzarsi per impedire a quell'uomo di provocare danni ulteriori


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Elisa- ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero. In questa storia, comunque andrà a finire, l'unica realtà pulita sono quei due bambini, che meriterebbero ogni attenzione.
> Vedo solo una spluzione per le due madri, entrambe cornute e mazziate: coalizzarsi per impedire a quell'uomo di provocare danni ulteriori


E caspita lì si che mostrerebbero palle d'acciaio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...ma io su tante cose faccio moltissima fatica...per colpa dell'educazione ricevuta da mio padre.
> Lesson 1: Solo gli stupidi fanno stupidate
> Lesson 2: Hai fatto una cazzata ti assumi tutte le responsabilità.
> ( Imparai da piccolo..."Smettila di guidare l'auto grossa, vai a sbattere...fa i giretti con quella piccola...smettila!" Io...pfui...e andai a sbattere e ruppi un fanalino. Benissimo lavorai tutta l'estate per comperare il fanalino.)
> Beh cosa c'è io a 8 anni sapevo guidare l'auto eh? Ed eziandio dovevo sempre mettere la 500 di mia madre in garage...perchè lei non era capace...e allora?


A 8 anni i miei compagni di scuola guidavano il trattore... con annesso rimorchio... altri tempi, eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

Elisa- ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero. In questa storia, comunque andrà a finire, l'unica realtà pulita sono quei due bambini, che meriterebbero ogni attenzione.
> Vedo solo una spluzione per le due madri, entrambe cornute e mazziate: coalizzarsi per impedire a quell'uomo di provocare danni ulteriori


Ti posso garantire che adesso di danni ne fa ben pochi visto che con gran difficoltà gestisce se stesso.
Inoltre ti dico che con lei ho poco da coalizzarsi visto che all'inizio della loro storia ho conversato con lei chiedendogli da madre a madre visto che lei ha un'altra figlia, chiedendogli di non incontrarsi più con mio marito, ma la sua risposta è stata che le dispiaceva ma era innamorata. Una donna che ha già una figlia, sa quindi cosa vuol dire famiglia, se ne fregata altamente continuando poi per breve periodo perchè poi mio marito messo alle strette ha scelto la sua famiglia, poi l'incidente e poi si è saputo che era incinta.
Ora fa la vittima ma è una gran stronza come pure uno stronzo immenso è mio marito, un bastardo senza giustificazioni.
Nonostante tutto ho detto a lei che se ha bisogno di qualsiasi cosa per il bambino mi pùò contattare, anche perchè sarei obbligata a mantenerlo io visto che economicamente mio marito dopo l'incidente a malapena provvede a se stesso. Ma non è mio figlio e quindi già faccio molto offrendo la disponibilità in caso di necessità economica per il bene del bambino.
E se anche il bambino venisse legalmente dopo da mio marito non otterrebbe niente, visto che non ha niente, l'unica cosa sicuramente si potrebbe togliere un peso, cioè dargli dello Stronzo o peggio, ma se lo meriterebbe.
Ma comunque mi sono offerta anche a portare mio marito ogni volta che vuole vedere il bambino (che a malapena riesce a vedere a causa del suo problema) ma mio figlio ne resta comunque fuori, non voglio coinvolgerlo.


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti posso garantire che adesso di danni ne fa ben pochi visto che con gran difficoltà gestisce se stesso.
> Inoltre ti dico che con lei ho poco da coalizzarsi visto che all'inizio della loro storia ho conversato con lei chiedendogli da madre a madre visto che lei ha un'altra figlia, chiedendogli di non incontrarsi più con mio marito, ma la sua risposta è stata che le dispiaceva ma era innamorata. Una donna che ha già una figlia, sa quindi cosa vuol dire famiglia, se ne fregata altamente continuando poi per breve periodo perchè poi mio marito messo alle strette ha scelto la sua famiglia, poi l'incidente e poi si è saputo che era incinta.
> Ora fa la vittima ma è una gran stronza come pure uno stronzo immenso è mio marito, un bastardo senza giustificazioni.
> *Nonostante tutto ho detto a lei che se ha bisogno di qualsiasi cosa per il bambino mi pùò contattare, anche perchè sarei obbligata a mantenerlo io visto che economicamente mio marito dopo l'incidente a malapena provvede a se stesso. Ma non è mio figlio e quindi già faccio molto offrendo la disponibilità in caso di necessità economica per il bene del bambino.*
> ...


il tuo cuore di mamma ha parlato, sei stata grandiosa ad offrire il tuo aiuto
per quanto riguarda tuo marito e lei, non voglio commentare
più avanti quando sarai più tranquilla credo che vedrai che per tuo figlio un fratello è un bene (ma questa è solo la mia opinione)


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> il tuo cuore di mamma ha parlato, sei stata grandiosa ad offrire il tuo aiuto
> per quanto riguarda tuo marito e lei, non voglio commentare
> più avanti quando sarai più tranquilla credo che vedrai che per tuo figlio un fratello è un bene (ma questa è solo la mia opinione)


concordo!


----------

